# Call to Filmmakers - The 2012 Cold Smoke Awards



## ColdSmoke (Jul 27, 2011)

Calling all winter filmmakers! We are now accepting submissions for
the 2012 Cold Smoke Awards; a celebration of winter culture. Any
and all winter film is welcome, and we have opened up some new
categories and events this year to further accommodate a diverse
selection of films. Any length, almost any format, and any winter
topic; fiction or non. This is more than a ski and snowboard action
film fest, so please send us films representing all aspects of the winter
culture.
The People’s Choice Tour is a 10 stop tour through the Rocky
Mountain west, and showcases local and international films in a
mountain town near you. This is a great opportunity to send your
film on tour and get some great exposure and to check out other new
films from far and near.
Visit COLD SMOKE AWARDS | Film Submissions, to
obtain a submission form, and check out the Filmmaker Guide to the
CSA for tips on submitting.
Submissions are due November 1st.
Tons of prizes are up for grabs this year, from gear to trips and
cash. Stay tuned to coldsmokeawards.com for updates.
We look forward to seeing what you have been working on!
Sincerely,
The Cold Smoke Crew<br><br>



<br>


----------

